# Interesting Top Ten 'Premium & Luxury' Watch brands list.



## kiwidj

United Brands LLC Releases their First Annual Lists of Highest Ranking Brands and Designers.

*Top 10 Watch Brands - PREMIUM*

1. Patek Philippe
2. Vacheron Constantin
3. A. Lange & Sohne
4. Dubey & Schaldenbrand
5. Maitres du Temps
6. Richard Mille
7. Panerai
8. DeWitt
9. Breguet
10. Harry Winston

*Top 10 Watch Brands - LUXURY*

1. Rolex
2. Cartier
3. Breitling
4. IWC
5. Franck Muller
6. Blancpain
7. Corum
8. GIRARD-PERREGAUX
9. Audemars Piguet
10. Hublot

The rest of their rankings here: http://news.yahoo.com/s/prweb/200912...prweb3337844_3

b-)


----------



## tribe125

Naturally you look at these lists and see what's missing. ;-)

F.P. Journe. b-)


----------



## Watchbreath

:roll: And GO and a mess of others.


tribe125 said:


> Naturally you look at these lists and see what's missing. ;-)
> 
> F.P. Journe. b-)


----------



## clew84

Yes, and where's JLC?

I like Panerai but would not put them in the "premium" category. Have to put them in the luxury group (and there's nothing wrong with that) .


----------



## handwound

Yeah, did they list the criteria for which group they put the marques in.


----------



## crabman

clew84 said:


> Yes, and where's JLC?
> 
> I like Panerai but would not put them in the "premium" category. Have to put them in the luxury group (and there's nothing wrong with that) .


Yeah, Panerai seems like its in the wrong category to me. I imagine no two wis would come up with the same top ten for either so its hard to gripe too much about this kind of list.


----------



## TheHobbit

Interesting list. I would agree that Panerai should be in Luxury. AP is in Luxury?


----------



## tribe125

You should see the rest of their rankings. :-d

*Top 10 Watch Brands FASHION *

1. TAG Heuer 
2. Chanel 
3. Michele 
4. Louis Vuitton 
5. Ebel 
6. Baume & Mercier 
7. Bell & Ross 
8. Gucci 
9. Omega 
10. Movado

*Top 10 Watch Brands ENTRY *

1. Seiko 
2. Tissot 
3. Swatch 
4. Citizen 
5. Longines 
6. Bulova 
7. Fossil 
8. Victorinox Swiss Army 
9. ESQ 
10. Guess


----------



## Hartmut Richter

So where's Zenith?!:roll:

And I would definitely agree that JLC, the brand that has probably made more technically demanding and high class movements than any other ought to be there at the very top! All very subjective.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## nelsondevicenci

The link is not working pls post again.


----------



## NardinNut

Where is Ulysse Nardin?? That was a huge oversight


----------



## Ernie Romers

Where's Hamilton and I agree with Hartmut, where's Zenith? Seems like an uncompleted list.


----------



## Stilian

omega - fashion ? 

this is the most stupid ranking I've ever seen ...


----------



## Yelfel

Where would Sinn, Damasko, Fortis and Nomos fit in those rankings?


----------



## GinGinD

Hello, Yelfel. Welcome to WUS and to the High End Watches forum.

I also found these lists perplexing. I wouldn't classify Omega as a fashion watch, nor would I list Panerai as a premium brand. And, as others have mentioned, some brands are missing entirely. :think:

Oh well, good for generating discussion but not much else. I certainly wouldn't use them as any type of buying guide.

Jeannie


----------



## kiwidj

nelsondevicenci said:


> The link is not working pls post again.


Sorry about that. Try this one...

http://news.yahoo.com/s/prweb/20091214/bs_prweb/prweb3337844_3


----------



## Watchbreath

They wouldn't.


Yelfel said:


> Where would Sinn, Damasko, Fortis and Nomos fit in those rankings?


----------



## Watchbreath

Not really, if can't see beyond the Contellation My Choice or Quadra.
Omega with close to 600 referance numbers can be a confussing mess
to non watch types.


Stilian said:


> omega - fashion ?
> 
> this is the most stupid ranking I've ever seen ...


----------



## robannenagy

Unfortunately for Omega, although they produce some nice watches, they are so well marketed that they have become fashion items - Seamaster 007 anybody?


----------



## handwound

AP and Hublot have done "themed" watches, too. Are they fashion watches, as well?

Omega does not fit my definition of a "fashion watch", which to me brings forth images of Calvin Klein, Hugo Boss, LV, etc. watches.


----------



## TheBluePrince

The only thing those lists are good for is laughing at.


----------



## ivftc

Exactly! Who buys the proposition that Audemars is not in the top ten premium brands?


----------



## bogmanfan

Surprised to see Dubey & Schaldenbrand in there to be honest...


----------



## gafrainc

Interesting list? Without a doubt whoever compiled it is heavily influenced by popularity rather than true quality. In my opinion the lista should be something like this, no particular order:

Premium

Patek Philippe
Vacheron Constantin
Breguet
Blancpain
Girard Perregaux
Audemars Piguet
A. Lange
Jaeger LC

Nothing beats the classics!!!
Roger Dubuis
Franck Muller
and a couple of others will soon earn their place among those brands. Only "time" will tell.


----------



## Watchbreath

:roll: Francesco Muller, premium in price.


gafrainc said:


> Interesting list? Without a doubt whoever compiled it is heavily influenced by popularity rather than true quality. In my opinion the lista should be something like this, no particular order:
> 
> Premium
> 
> Patek Philippe
> Vacheron Constantin
> Breguet
> Blancpain
> Girard Perregaux
> Audemars Piguet
> A. Lange
> Jaeger LC
> 
> Nothing beats the classics!!!
> Roger Dubuis
> Franck Muller
> and a couple of others will soon earn their place among those brands. Only "time" will tell.


----------



## Nehoc

I have to say I can't get over the fact that DeWitt is placed Below Panerai (????) And that F.P. Journe isn't even in there...

I mean, I love Panerai, but there's a world of difference between a PAM, even high-end, and a DeWitt. And a digit on the price tag too, for that matter ;-)


----------



## mazinga

wow, were is Zenith and JLC? what do you think about this list A-Z:

A. Lange & Söhne
Audemars Piguet
Bell & Ross
Blancpain
Breguet
Chopard
DeWitt
Ebel
F. P. Journe
Glashütte
Girard-Perregaux
IWC
Jacobs & Co.
Jaeger LeCoultre
Patek Philippe
Paul Picot
Perrelet
Piaget
Richard Mille
Roger Dubuis
Ulysse Nardin
Vacheron Constantin
Vulcain
Zenith


----------



## Watchbreath

:think: Knock out, Bell & Ross, Jacob and Vulcain and it would look better.


mazinga said:


> wow, were is Zenith and JLC? what do you think about this list A-Z:
> 
> A. Lange & Söhne
> Audemars Piguet
> Bell & Ross
> Blancpain
> Breguet
> Chopard
> DeWitt
> Ebel
> F. P. Journe
> Glashütte
> Girard-Perregaux
> IWC
> Jacobs & Co.
> Jaeger LeCoultre
> Patek Philippe
> Paul Picot
> Perrelet
> Piaget
> Richard Mille
> Roger Dubuis
> Ulysse Nardin
> Vacheron Constantin
> Vulcain
> Zenith


----------



## autofiend

Seiko in the "entry" level? Obviously the Japan-market Grand Seikos weren't included in this evaluation. :roll:


----------



## ekseliksis

i am not usually posting my thoughts but this time it would be the exception.
I would rate the watch industries or the Manufactures if you prefer by certain criteria, Longevity, Track record, History and some more but lets don t get more scientific...
According to my theory the only Brands that could be put in the top Tier are Vacheron Constantin, Patek Philippe , Audemars Piguet and maybe Girard Perregaux these are the only manufactures which encompass really rare things in their brand identities, like being family owned for centuries of uninterrupted history or using solely in-house movements for their limited production of watches.

For the rest watch manufactures of-course it will take me a day to write my theory! cheers from Greece!


----------



## TSWatches

Its already said in previous posts, but my summary about this ranking is: Where is JLC & Zenith? And Omega on the fashion list is a bit ridicilous.


----------



## european.aristocrat

GinGinD said:


> Hello, Yelfel. Welcome to WUS and to the High End Watches forum.
> 
> I also found these lists perplexing. I wouldn't classify Omega as a fashion watch, nor would I list Panerai as a premium brand. And, as others have mentioned, some brands are missing entirely. :think:
> 
> Oh well, good for generating discussion but not much else. I certainly wouldn't use them as any type of buying guide.
> 
> Jeannie


i agree. you wonder what the people putting the list together really knew about watches.


----------



## gazoz13

Agree too where is UN ?


----------



## Iliyan

Besides Omega, I don't think that TAG Heuer is a fashion brand. I agree that Panerai is in the wrong category and a bunch of brands are missing. I wonder how they constructed the ranking...


----------



## WatchFiend1

Panaria a Premium brand?
They dont manufacture their own movements and are not even swiss based. Nor do they have any notable Heritage. What have they contributed?

I think they should be in Luxury, in my mind they are below Rolex and Omega. Both brands have way more heritage and can actually be proud to have contributed to the development of technology and the industry as a whole.

Lets not forget Panarai went bankrupt once and was only recently brought around to prominence, mostly through slick marketing.

JLC AND Zentih should be on the premium list as should UN.

Do you guys agree?


----------



## WatchFiend1

BlancPain should be in the Premium list as well IMO. They are one of the oldest and have produced their own movements.


----------



## vkd668

Stilian said:


> omega - fashion ?
> 
> this is the most stupid ranking I've ever seen ...


Agreed! Full stop.


----------



## Watchbreath

No, Panerai is "premium".


WatchFiend1 said:


> Panaria a Premium brand?
> They dont manufacture their own movements and are not even swiss based. Nor do they have any notable Heritage. What have they contributed?
> 
> I think they should be in Luxury, in my mind they are below Rolex and Omega. Both brands have way more heritage and can actually be proud to have contributed to the development of technology and the industry as a whole.
> 
> Lets not forget Panarai went bankrupt once and was only recently brought around to prominence, mostly through slick marketing.
> 
> JLC AND Zentih should be on the premium list as should UN.
> 
> Do you guys agree?


----------



## Firmin

Glashutte Original ? JLC ? Zenith ? UN ?


----------



## Dennix

C'mon guys, this thread started for like 2 years ago! 
Now I would like to see the latest one!


----------



## morgan1124

_I was wondering the same thing...Where is JLC & Zenith?_


----------



## Stensbjerg

Pam as a premium brand and JLC and AP is not on the list:-d:-d
they should make a list about something they know anything about


----------



## premoon

If the latest one is the same bulls*** as the first one, just leave it where it is.......

Phil.


----------



## jimmer42

tribe125 said:


> You should see the rest of their rankings. :-d
> 
> *Top 10 Watch Brands FASHION *
> 
> 1. TAG Heuer
> 2. Chanel
> 3. Michele
> 4. Louis Vuitton
> 5. Ebel
> 6. Baume & Mercier
> 7. Bell & Ross
> 8. Gucci
> 9. Omega
> 10. Movado
> 
> *Top 10 Watch Brands ENTRY *
> 
> 1. Seiko
> 2. Tissot
> 3. Swatch
> 4. Citizen
> 5. Longines
> 6. Bulova
> 7. Fossil
> 8. Victorinox Swiss Army
> 9. ESQ
> 10. Guess


What a load of crap.....my seven year old daughter could have put better considered lists together


----------



## Bidle

Nice top ten; great research... Hahaha!


----------



## Spit161

I wouldn't call Omega and B&R 'fashion' watches. They are more like tool watches...
Anyway, the whole list is a pointless, uninformed, and useless.

cheers.


----------

